# People who had a natural birth and an epidural



## Laeyla

Hello! 
I've had 2 children. With my first I had a shot of demerol...which I didn't really like how groggy it made me and at the time I thought it did absolutely nothing for the pain. Then I had my second child completely natural and yeah....that shot definitely helped, lol. 
I am expecting #3 now and am considering an epidural. My main reasons not to are the same as always (I have an allergy codeine which makes me extra nervous about me having a reaction to something in it). 

Anyway, I'm wondering who has experienced both a birth all natural and another with an epidural...
how would you compare the two? 
What would you choose the next time and why?


----------



## PaulaR

My first was not all natural but due to a fast labor I was already 9cm dilated by the time I got the morphine and then epidural. Then took a nap and pushed baby out pain free. I couldn't have imagined having that pre-epidural pain for hours and hours. 

With my second it went slower and I got the epidural before I was in serious pain and then napped till birth. Birthed pain free. Napped some more.

I suggest epidural- I was full of energy and felt great next day since I didn't suffer and slept so much


----------



## jessmke

My first labour was 36 hrs long, I tried the gas and air but it did nothing for the pain and just made me hyperventilate. I got an epidural after 30 hrs so I could get some sleep. The relief was instantaneous and I woke up after a nap fully dilated and ready to push. I was able to feel contractions, and could even get up and squat on the bed with some assistance, I just couldn't feel the pain. 

My second labour was completely medication free, active labour was about 4.5 hrs long and pushing was about 20 min. I much preferred the unmedicated birth. My concerns with the epidural are the increased risks of needing interventions or an EMCS. With my first labour as soon as I got the epidural I felt relief from the pain, but I felt a lot of worry and stress about how it might affect the birth and I was terrified I was going to end up needing a c section. Everything worked out fine in the end, but I much preferred my second birth where those worries don't even pop into my head. I also liked feeling the experice of childbirth, obviously it was extremely painful, but afterwards I found it very satisfying to know exactly what childbirth feels like. We are finished having babies, but if I did have another I would make every effort to go without medication again.


----------



## MommyPrice

I've had a different birth each time!

Birth #1 - I had an epidural. 

Pros: I couldn't feel any pain (there was pressure, but no pain). That's really the only pro I had, but it was a big one, and it was nice to be able to relax!

Cons: Because I couldn't feel anything, when the nurses brought my legs back in order for me to push, I ripped the muscles in both my legs making recovery time horrendous. It took a long time for me to walk again without being in pain. Also, the birth itself seemed very anti-climatic, as I wasn't having to work for my birth at all. There was no sudden relief when he was born, and I almost felt ripped off. 


Birth #2 - I had a completely natural birth (no epidural, gas, etc)

Pros: I felt my body was more productive, and I could work with it to help my baby get out faster. I was up and walking within the hour of him being born, so recovery was immensely better. Because of the commotion and noises of the birth, when he was born I felt this huge relief, and I was overwhelmed with the natural hormones that were causing me to be completely in love with my new little one. 

Cons: It was really tough, and really really painful! I had terrible back labor, and there didn't seem to be anything that could help me. I had no support system, so was terrified of everything I was feeling, which didn't help with the contractions. 


Birth #3 - C-Section (Twins!)

Pros: There was no anxiety of when I was going to go into labor, whether it would hurt, etc. It was scheduled and I could make my plans accordingly. During the actual delivery, there was no pain, pressure, or anything. 

Cons: Very anti-climatic, as I couldn't even hold them right away. I had to wait until I was out of recovery until I could see them. I threw up a lot, which I was scared I would end up ripping my stitches wide open (lol!). Recovery was long and hard. 


Birth #4 - ???????

I'm definitely hoping to have a vbac. I'm keeping an open mind about having an epidural or not, and will go with the flow. Since my first birth, I have become a doula and help other moms realize that your birth is special to you, and you should have it any way you want - whether that's with drugs or not. If you're unsure, go in with an open mind, and there's no reason why you can't change your mind if you're unhappy with your choice. 

:)


----------



## Laeyla

Thanks for sharing ladies! 

Some people sleep after getting an epidural?! :o lol Both my children were born in the morning (8am and 10am) and I had no sleep at all the night before!

I am concerned about other possible complications as well...not just the codeine allergy (which I know I can address with the anesthesiologist) but all the possible risks is what turned me off of it the previous births. 

However, with my second I had a retained placenta and was whisked away 20 minutes after my daughter was born to have it manually removed. Which, needless to say, I'd rather not have happen again. I know there isn't any way to foresee that happening and/or prevent it BUT I feel like maybe if I had an epidural...I would just be more relaxed in general and that would help everything because I know I am going to be worried about that this time. 

I also think it would be interesting to experience it both ways. I just don't know if my reasons are valid enough or outweigh the risks of having it. 

I mean either way I am going to go into it with an open mind the day of but I would still like to have a plan in place. That's just my personality, lol.


----------



## jessmke

Laeyla said:


> Thanks for sharing ladies!
> 
> Some people sleep after getting an epidural?! :o lol Both my children were born in the morning (8am and 10am) and I had no sleep at all the night before!

Oh yeah, I fell asleep instantaneously before they even layed me down in the bed. I was in false labour for two days before active labour started, so I had been awake for 3 days and nights and was exhausted. I was sitting on the bed with a nurse supporting me when the put the epidural in, and as soon as it was in I fell asleep on the nurse's shoulder, my OH freaked out thinking something was wrong! Probably the best nap I've had in my entire life. Then I woke up and couldn't feel any pain and thought to myself "oh my god what have I done!" because I was so scared the prolonged labour combined with the epidural was going to result in an assisted birth/EMCS. All turned out well in the end though!


----------



## MrsC10

I slept for hours after my epidural! I had already been awake for two days by that point though!
My LO was 8lb5oz and ended being a forceps delivery.
The one thing I struggled with was walking again. I couldn't walk properly for weeks. I don't know if that was down to the epidural (I had it in for a further day after getting it) and being stuck in the bed for so long or just from the birth, but walking was definitely a challenge!


----------



## krissie328

I had an epidural with my first. I opted for it because I was on pitocin and hooked to monitors with limited mobility and the pain was getting to be too much. Other than it didn't get turned off for 5 hours after my birth it was a great experience. I had to be stitched up afterwards and that took some time so I am glad it was there then. 

If I go naturally this time I plan to try on my own but if I have to be induced I will opt for an epidural again. 

I also took naps throughout the day. I had him 10 hours after the pitocin started so not a long labor, but it was nice to nap midday.


----------



## Perplexed

I had an epidural with my first and no epidural with my second. If I ever have another baby I will definitely ask for an epidural. I don't want a repeat of my 2nd labor.


----------



## adrie

First birth: waters went 11:30 am, pitocin started by about 7pm and then epidural shortly after I was 7-8cm--10hrs later; episiotomy w a second degree tear. 17-18 hour labour. Baby girl was 6lbs, 9oz

Second birth: Had the baby naturally in the water at hospital 2 hours after arrival. From the start of contractions to birth, 6 hours. Baby boy was 8lbs,1oz

Even though we are done having children, without a doubt, I would never get any medications or interventions unless medically necessary or for health of myself and the baby.


----------



## PaulaR

Laeyla said:


> Hello!
> I've had 2 children. With my first I had a shot of demerol...which I didn't really like how groggy it made me and at the time I thought it did absolutely nothing for the pain. Then I had my second child completely natural and yeah....that shot definitely helped, lol.
> I am expecting #3 now and am considering an epidural. My main reasons not to are the same as always (I have an allergy codeine which makes me extra nervous about me having a reaction to something in it).
> 
> Anyway, I'm wondering who has experienced both a birth all natural and another with an epidural...
> how would you compare the two?
> What would you choose the next time and why?

They may have more option in Canada. In the US it's epidural or painkillers like demoral - there is no gas and air. So it's pretty much no pain relief or narcotics and epidural. I heard the gas is a nice middle ground


----------



## jessmke

PaulaR said:


> Laeyla said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> I've had 2 children. With my first I had a shot of demerol...which I didn't really like how groggy it made me and at the time I thought it did absolutely nothing for the pain. Then I had my second child completely natural and yeah....that shot definitely helped, lol.
> I am expecting #3 now and am considering an epidural. My main reasons not to are the same as always (I have an allergy codeine which makes me extra nervous about me having a reaction to something in it).
> 
> Anyway, I'm wondering who has experienced both a birth all natural and another with an epidural...
> how would you compare the two?
> What would you choose the next time and why?
> 
> They may have more option in Canada. In the US it's epidural or painkillers like demoral - there is no gas and air. So it's pretty much no pain relief or narcotics and epidural. I heard the gas is a nice middle groundClick to expand...

I'm in Canada and had gas and air (nitrous oxide) and it did nothing at all for me. It seems that for some people it really helps and for others it does nothing.


----------



## PaulaR

jessmke said:


> PaulaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laeyla said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> I've had 2 children. With my first I had a shot of demerol...which I didn't really like how groggy it made me and at the time I thought it did absolutely nothing for the pain. Then I had my second child completely natural and yeah....that shot definitely helped, lol.
> I am expecting #3 now and am considering an epidural. My main reasons not to are the same as always (I have an allergy codeine which makes me extra nervous about me having a reaction to something in it).
> 
> Anyway, I'm wondering who has experienced both a birth all natural and another with an epidural...
> how would you compare the two?
> What would you choose the next time and why?
> 
> They may have more option in Canada. In the US it's epidural or painkillers like demoral - there is no gas and air. So it's pretty much no pain relief or narcotics and epidural. I heard the gas is a nice middle groundClick to expand...
> 
> I'm in Canada and had gas and air (nitrous oxide) and it did nothing at all for me. It seems that for some people it really helps and for others it does nothing.Click to expand...

I have always been so jealous of the gas!! Maybe it's not as utterly glorious as I imagine


----------

